# Thinking of buying a Hardbody. Need help.



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello all! I am pretty determined to buy myself a hardbody. I need to get one (2wd) for $3000 to $4000. Coincidentally, there is a '93 Nissan Hardbody 2wd 2.4L automatic tranny with 180,000 miles on it for sale in town. The truck is in great shape for it's age. The body looks new. The paint on top of the cab is beginning to fade, but that is nearly the only blemish I can find. The interior is in really good shape too. I think it was a grandpa truck. It has a camper on it (which I like) and I'm pretty sure it has been there since new as the bed has (really clean) carpet lining the bed. I lifted the carpet to find a couple of layers of egg crate foam underneath...I could sleep in this thing. Anyway, point is, the paint in the bed wasn't even scratched. No rust underneat. 4 matching and fairly new tires with a brand spanking new spare on it. It has the tiny 14" rims on it...  But I can live with that for now. Other problems are, the AC vent selector switch seems to be out of line or something. I can only select the right half of the air flow options, but it blows cold none the less. Also the center vents are melted? Texas heat? The stereo does nothing...whatever. Now for the real worries. When I first started it up I let it idle for a while. It began to slightly blow white smoke. I mean it was barely noticable. When I took it down the road, it drove wonderfully. Plenty of power, shifts perfect, like new. So I stomped the gas. A lot of white smoke came out for about a half second and then went away. It never sputtered or anything like that. It never occured again during the test drive. I took it back and parked it. It smelt like it was running rich. I went back about 6 hours later to "take my wife for a drive" (see if it happened again). I checked to make sure it was cold and started it up. No smoke. Ran it down the road. No smoke. I bet the truck had been sitting for some time and this was the culprit. Any thoughts? I plan on doing a nice tune-up if I do buy it. Hopefully that would take care of the running rich. The other thing that bothered me was a squeeling noise (like a constant belt slipping but quieter) coming from the belt assembly. It was quiet enough that you could only hear it right infront of the truck with the hood down. I believe it to be a pulley bearing giving up. I could fix that easy. Anyway, the truck would cost me $3000 even. He is even willing to pay TT&L. Good deal? Could I do better? I plan on using it as a point A to point B truck and possibly on a few road trips. And, of course, some light wheeling with my brother in his 2wd S-10 from time to time. In the future I would like to put some 15" rims and larger tires on it. Crank the front torsion bars slightly and lift the back to match. My ultimate goal is an economical daily driver/weekend wheeler. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Pass.. 180K on an automatic?? Nah, maybe at 2K. Any service records? White smoke is most likely condensation inside the exhaust.. What does the oil look like? Milky creamy and run don't walk away.

wheeling in a 2WD?

Yes, you can do better. By the way the Nissan automatics are incredible dogs.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Define "dogs" I would prefer an automatic because A: my wife can drive it, and B: I am lazy. I've been driving a 5-speed Saab 9-3 around town for a while and hate the tediousness of 4-cylinder manual start and stop driving. Anyway, oil looked fine but he could have just changed it. No records. 2wd wheeling is more challenging  and lastly, the only other option remotely near here is a really nice '95 2.4 extended cab 5-speed with 120,000 miles on it. But they are asking a ridiculous $6000.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Negotiate! The seller was asking $3k for mine and said numerous times to me "I won't take a penny less". I had it in my driveway delivered by the seller that night for $1,800.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Teach me your secrets wise one...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Naadomail said:


> Teach me your secrets wise one...


Haha most people expect the buyer to try to "negotiate" so sellers typically raise the price to something higher than they actually expect to get in anticipation of the buyer negotiating. Every seller has a "target price" that he really wants.

I always show up with blue book printouts (unless they're asking for less than blue book) and use that as a good starting point. Then i give the car a thorough look over and point out all of the problems that i can find that would lower the blue book value. On my truck i found a bad spot on the frame that was rotted through. That was a big deal to me and I made sure the seller knew that he was no longer selling a "mint truck" like he was trying to convince me of. $3k for a mint truck may be a fair price but not for a truck with a broken parking brake, a frame with some rot and a bad alternator belt (those are the things i found).

I think this seller knew about everything but the frame rot. I'm guessing his target price was $2,000 because he quickly dropped his price to that when I brought up all of the problems. He refused to budge below $2k. So i got my keys and left. A few hours later he called me back saying he'd take $1800. I said "fine, if you can deliver it to my house tonight i'll have cash".

Bottom line is this...set a price in your mind that you're willing to pay and that's fair and don't settle unless you really think your purchase is worth it.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

The automatic is just slow. Also at 180K, even if its been flushed every 30K miles like it should be, its still an automatic and the clutch plates wear and burn out. Automatics are expensive to replace. At the very least check the fluid while its been running and see if it smells fresh.. not burnt and it should look nice and red in color. Dark dirty and/or burnt smelling means its on its way out.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Naadomail said:


> ... really nice '95 2.4 extended cab 5-speed with 120,000 miles on it. But they are asking a ridiculous $6000.


 A same year toyota in same condition and the guy would have to beat people away from his doorstep at that price. And the Nissan is a much much better truck in almost every way.. Strange how people think.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I think (when I finally sell my car) I will probably look for a newer one. Hopefully a '95+, after reading all the timing chain posts around. I have a few options I have ran across on autotrader.com. What should I look for in a '95-'97? Is anything prone to breaking early? Most vehicles I have seen in my price range have arounf 150,000 miles on them. Except for this one:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/1025000198.html

Then there's this:

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

And this:

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

And this:

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

And this:

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

And this:

${vehicle} ${status} by ${seller} in ${city}, ${state}

Sorry for the long post. Keep in mind, that if I am going to buy a truck for $4000 it has to be totally perfect. I can spend up to the $4000 limit fixing up a cheaper truck. Include in the cost that I would like a camper on the back. Thanks in advance


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

Im in the biz for a hardbody as well. 3000 for a 93 with 180000 is kinda steep. I have found two or three 97's one with 127,000 and one with 108,000 for $3500. Both were 5sp one king cab other regular. I think you can do a little better. White smoke is nothing to worry about its fairly common if its cold or the motor is cold when it starts looking blueish or black is when you got a problem.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I would jump on that second one... seems to be a nice vehicle and 95's all have power mirrors.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got a 93 5 spd 4 cyl nissan hadbody king cab 4x4. Great choice in trucks... The one I bought had the sports package with the bigger size tires, lift kit and everything... The only thing wrong with it when I bought it was that it had slight body damage around the drivers side headlights. Its kinda crazy to hear you talking about paying 3000 for it.... I only paid 700 for mine and am totally satisfied with it... and as for 2wd wheeling.... I used to do that in a toyota pickup I used to have. Didnt find it near as fun as in my niss 4x4. Anyways, I would definitely recommend a hardbody but I'd definitely look for one a lil cheaper than that. either get him to come down on the price or pass.:balls:


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

1 & 2 on autotrader get my vote i have a reg cab 4wd now i wish it was ext cab for more room to store junk


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

mknight759 said:


> 1 & 2 on autotrader get my vote i have a reg cab 4wd now i wish it was ext cab for more room to store junk


More room to hunt for something-lol. Actually, I have nothing back there. I like the recling seats, great to have, when the fishing is slow, or you decide to go night fishing.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Bad news, I just got an Email from the owner of truck #2. He has a buyer lined up for tommorrow. Here's my car's auction BTW just incase anyone is interested:

eBay Motors: Saab : 9-3 (item 190286141856 end time Feb-17-09 15:22:18 PST)

As far as the cab option, it doesn't really matter to me. The extra "dry" room would be nice... but not necessary as I will be putting a camper on anyway. Just sayin... I like the look of a single cab.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone please tell me why I should'nt buy this one as soon as humanly possible:

1999 NISSAN FRONTIER XE

Are the Frontiers as dependable as the HB's? Why or why not? I really like the way they look. What would be the drawbacks?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't tell for sure from the pictures, but the interior looks a little ragged out. Use that as a bargining point if you're willing to fix it up.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Well, for one, he can't spell TIRES. lol... also 170K miles on an automatic is kinda high. Ask him if he has maintenence records for the transmission.

Also, how long are you planning to have this truck? A simple trick I use is I add how many miles I am planning to use the truck for over the time I want to have it for.

So do you plan on keeping it for 5 years and drive 20K miles a year? If so add 100K miles to the odometer and you get the idea.

I would be patient. I PROMISE PROMISE PROMISE YOU that the truck you really want IS out there. It will speak to you and you will have no doubt if you should buy it.

When trucks get this kind of mileage on them, you really need records to validate condition. especially automatics which I am not a fan of with high mileage.

I say pass on this one.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

With all due respect to oldnissanguy who originally posted this comment.. it bears a worthwhile look at... And I quote:

.....Well Jon, remember that no matter how good Nissans are they can be destroyed by abuse, so be careful when you buy a used one, or any used vehicle for that matter. I bought mine with 186,000 miles and it now has over 205,000 and the only major repair I've had to do is have the automatic transmission rebuilt. Had my black baby not cast stars in my eyes when I saw it on the lot, I would have noticed the transmission had issues from the start.
__________________


note the rebuild needed for the automatic.. 

Just trying to help.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, This one is a close runner up:

2000 Nissan Frontier Single Cab

Although I'd have to abondon the auto... Which I can live with. And it is a LONG ways away. But it just happens to be around where my family lives. But more to the point, 1995-1997 Hardbody vs. 1998-2000 Frontier. Pros and cons. What differences are there? I'm leaning towards Frontiers, I ddn't know you could get them that cheap.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

ahhhh thats a good one... other than being newer, theres not much difference between the two. Some think that the newer frontiers, especially the first couple of years, the quality wasn't that great given Nissan's $$ problems at the times. I just like the hardbody look better. I did have a 2004 crew cab and although it was a cheap interior and the seats were not as good, I never had a problem with it ( 3.3L V6). It sucked gas at a rate of 16 mpg and the seat was very uncomfortable due to the seat frame digging into my side of my leg. I hated the instruments because they were buried in these stupid pods. The whole interior scream cheap and gimmicky. Not what I wanted in a truck.. The early Frontiers in my opinion, do not have this problem though I can't speak for the seats.

if you are going to get or are set on getting a Frontier then find the one with the lowest mileage since that should be easier to find than a low mileage Hardbody.


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought my 93 2wd reg cab, base model no AC no PS 5 speed with 101k miles for $1,400 last April. The owner was asking $2,500. I was armed with the kelly blue book values and did a pretty close inspection, itemizing issues I noticed. Keep in mind when you buy a used anything, you will always find other issues after you purchase the vehicle. And you will be spending money.

In my case I needed to replace the outer tie rod ends, front brake pads (rotors cut) and it badly needed a tune up and oil change (cap and rotor looked like real bad inside). I could tell the shocks were extrememly rusty, but they have been doing their job so far, no rear bumper and some rust spots in the bed.

One thing I didnt' noticed before buying is that the frame seems to be quite rusty in the front. On the driver side it is rusted clear through on the bottom by the seam and on the passenger the side of the frame seems to be almost rusted through on the side. If anyone wants to offer suggestions on that, it's welcome. My inclination is to just leave it since I bought this truck for tooling around town when diesel got to $4.50 a gal. Now my 2007 F350 powerstroke is parked most of the time.

I've put close to 9k miles on it since and the engine is gem. I've come to like this truck alot.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

rpmsprinklers said:


> I bought my 93 2wd reg cab, base model no AC no PS 5 speed with 101k miles for $1,400 last April. The owner was asking $2,500. I was armed with the kelly blue book values and did a pretty close inspection, itemizing issues I noticed. Keep in mind when you buy a used anything, you will always find other issues after you purchase the vehicle. And you will be spending money.
> 
> In my case I needed to replace the outer tie rod ends, front brake pads (rotors cut) and it badly needed a tune up and oil change (cap and rotor looked like real bad inside). I could tell the shocks were extrememly rusty, but they have been doing their job so far, no rear bumper and some rust spots in the bed.
> 
> ...


My frame had some rust spots that ate through....My mechanic cleaned the surrounding areas and then welded a thick steel plate to offer some strength to the area. Then he tested the remainder of the frame with a hammer to find any other soft spots...the rest seemed to be in good shape. Total cost...$100.


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. If I knew I could get away for under $200, I would likely go for it. $100 for the peace of mind is super cheap I would say. Nice mechanic.


----------



## Knardly (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all, I just bought my first Nissan last week. :newbie:

Naadomail, I'll show what I got for my money and maybe that will give a better idea of what to expect. If it seems like I'm showing off my truck that's probably true. 

1995 XE
4 cyl
manual trans
92K miles
cold air
older Denon cd player - won't play a cdr 

I paid $2900 and it needed a valve cover gasket replaced which cost $200 installed. I also felt like I needed to replace the old tires so I spent another $450 on those. According to a mechanic I trust it's now in good working order. It drives very well and I'm super happy with it. 

The body has a few dings and scratches, but overall the paint is in very good condition. The body originally had the usual stripes on it but the first time I pressure washed the truck they flaked off. I like the looks just fine without them anyway. 

The seat is a bit stained or at least dirty with one cigarette burn, but I live in the country and my dog rides around with me so I don't really need perfect upholstery. All of the plastics are in good shape.

At first I thought I had paid too much because of the Kelly BB value, but I'm satisfied even so. I found the truck near Orlando Florida, near where my family now lives. 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice man. Thanks for the info it really helps alot. I wouldn't mind if you showed it off a little more either.  Actually, more posts like this would probably really help me figure out what I want. Kinda a, "this is what I got for $XXXX.00 and what has been wrong with it" Sorta thing. Thanks again.


----------



## Knardly (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. I usually don't pay more than Blue Book, but I found the ad the day it was posted and I had the feeling the truck would sell pretty fast so I jumped on it.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Looky looky:

1993 Nissan Hardbody Truck **1-owner, 116K miles**


----------



## Knardly (Feb 11, 2009)

That truck looks good to me.

And it looks like a King owns it!


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, that does look like a nice truck parked in front of that "starter-castle". Nice truck Knardly. I also paid more than blue book private party for my truck last April. I was buying the truck on impulse (diesel had just hit $4.50/gal by me), and really knew nothing of HBs I still felt like I was getting a good bang for my buck. Good luck Naado!


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

The only thing that makes me scratch my head about that one is that it is a '93. Which means nylon timing chain guides. How many miles is normal for it to develop problems?

Here is the other one I'm looking at serously at this point:

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

Reason being, A: it's a '97. and B: it has a camper shell which I would buy for the other one anyway. And C: those rims and tires. It is listed on craigslist for more ha ha:

1997 Nissan PU X-CAB One Owner

Guess they are ready to deal?


----------



## Knardly (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like all of the paperwork that comes with the 93 truck. Personally I would want to know something about all those miles on the Fort Worth truck. Since it's a dealer I assume you could at least get them to lower the price considerably.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1037621695.html wow...


----------



## Knardly (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess you were right about "wow" because it's already gone...


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm. Apparently. Two identical '97 pickups white with matching camper shells. 2.4 automatic. One with 136,000 miles. The other with 177,000 miles. They were is really nnice shape. $1750 each.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would think with those kinda miles, the guides would have been changed already to the up-dated ones


----------



## baglenn (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, I recently bought a 1997 nissan(orange red looking) with 45,000 miles on it. Its an automatic XE package with cruise control. I paid 4,250 for it. It had service records and even the window sticker. It had ther orginal tires, belts, but they didnt fail me on my 8 hr trip back home on the day I bought the truck. But I did spend $425 for new tires, balance & alignment; $740 for oil change, trans drain and fill, belts and hose replacement, radiator flush, fuel injection cleaning & state inspection. I even spent $100 to get the truck clayed and washed to keep the paint looking great. Overall this truck looks and drives GREAT! Trans shifts without any slips. This little investment will help with keeping this truck running for yrs to come. NOTE: even tho KBB and NADA may give a low value for these nissan trucks, But many people are paying above because people know these are rare, hard to find reliable little trucks. I also looked at toyota tacomas, they are fine but the overall quality of the hard body beats the tacoma hands down.


----------

